# Shrine Response To Grand Lodge of Arkansas



## My Freemasonry (Jan 16, 2012)

The Shrine has officially responded to the Grand Lodge of Arkansas with the following letter of January 13th that has been widely circulated. It came with numerous attachments that I'm not able to easily post here because of technical limitations (my own skills, primarily), but the letter is the important portion:



> _To the Grand Lodges of the Conference of Grand Masters for North America and to the subordinate temples of Shriners International:
> 
> By now, you will have received a letter dated December 8, 2011 from the Grand Master of Arkansas regarding action he has taken against Floyd R. Buffington, Potentate of Scimitar Shriners, as well as Shriners International.  I ask your indulgence while I present you with the facts as I understand them.
> 
> ...










More...


----------



## sands67 (Jan 16, 2012)

This truly seems like a power grab by the grand Master in Arkansas. I see no reason why he will not reverse his decision now. Where is the Masonic behaviour one would expect? A sad day.


----------



## tomasball (Jan 17, 2012)

What is this "Special Order" he threatens to issue?


----------



## Txmason32 (Jan 17, 2012)

Tea and cake for everyone !!! lol


----------



## sands67 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have no idea, but he has to act in the interest of the local Shrine Center. What that means who knows. I do not think it would be right to have local Shrine Centers under the control of the Grand Lodges especially since Masons themselves approved not to have it that way. 

btw @txmason ...tea and cake with a beer chaser wouldn't be so bad


----------

